# National Rainbow Gathering



## wildboy860

just wanted to see who all from here may be going to this. It's at the beginning of july if I remeber and it's gonn abe somewhere on the east coast aswell. any other info feel free to add to the thread.


----------



## graven

Me! I'm going to try to go this year.


----------



## menu

I might head there. we'll see. Ive never done a gathering.

Where the Gathering will be in 2009 <-----it actually tells about 2010


----------



## Monkeywrench

"The consensus from the New Mexico gathering was for the 2010 gathering to be someplace in New Hampshire, Vermont, Pennsylvania, West Virginia, Tennessee, North Carolina, Kentucky."

Man, that really narrows it down. So I show up at all those places at the same time?


----------



## xRastaxRuggzx

have never been to a gathering, so i would like to check it out. from what i hear, the location is not going to be posted untill June 10th...


----------



## toadflack

Where the Gathering will be in 2009


----------



## menu

I already posted all the info you'll get above(unless you know cats that are involved) they usually dont release the location till the month or so before. and all those places are pretty close to eachother. easy rides


----------



## wildboy860

yeah...either way, you basically have to wait till a few weeks before it's supposed to be to find out where it'll be at.


----------



## Blackout

way sick ill be there im fixing to hit up cali again then ill be headed east 
i went to the one in cuba seeing how its in my back yard
im from farmington new mexico its real close to cuba


----------



## Crisp

keep checking rainbowfamilyonline.com the location will be posted to that site sometime in early june.


----------



## Poking Victim

ArrowInOre said:


> try on tribe.com under rainbow or gathering...have fun, i avoid the national only because every year the bad shit seems to get bigger and more severe. But the minute i hear of a regional out here on the west coast, i may try to catch it...


 
There is a regional gathering in Eastern Washington in late August/Early September. I'd like to get some rowdy kids out there for front gate. There will also be a kiddie village, though.


----------



## menu

I heard yesterday from a guy here in town that they decided to have it in WV. FYI. dunno how accurate that info is


----------



## TheNewKid

Rainbow is going to be in Garey Indiana. Make sure to bring your _shiny rocks._


----------



## Monkeywrench

Gary, Indiana? i thought it was held in large national parks..? Google Maps ain't showin' too many big wooded areas there.


----------



## swillback

I'm hoping to make it to the gathering myself.. being it'll be my first.. 
I heard something about it being in TN? I'll keep checkin' though.. :shrugs: 
If not.. there's always regionals!


----------



## menu

wrench said on the chat board it might be in NW PA. so yeah. I dont know if anyonr really knows. I might go up to nederland to get rid of some meds at a few dispenseries so Ill ask the local peeps. but just keep checking in on the links I posted above. itll keep you posted for sure.


----------



## Monkeywrench

Their Facebook profile says it's gonna be in NW PA. A couple miles outside of Ridgway, in the Allegheny. 
rainbow gatherings | Facebook

Does anyone know the actual dates for it?

..and I'm down to try and head out there with anyone heading from the south. I'm in VA. Probably leaving from MD though.


----------



## menu

I think thats just where they are holding council. thats were they choose the site I think. seriously its in the link I posted. this is the disclaimer at the bottom ----->"Until Spring council is over, all sites are just rumors. Spring council may also take several days, check back here for updated directions after consensus."


----------



## wildboy860

I was talking to an older rainbow head this weekend at a festival and he said it's either gonna be in PA or TN. From the consensus on this forum her it seems liek it's probably gonna be PA. and the National gathering usually starts around the 1st week in July.


----------



## Shark

So its in PA? I hope I can go. I'm about 7 hours away from the park. Anyone have any info on catching out that way from North Eastern PA or is coming through send me a PM.


----------



## menu

damn you people. there is no def spot yet. just go to the friggin link and read.


----------



## AnthraxMatt

im 99.99% sure its in PA, as long as you get to the nat. park in the first week or so it should be developed enough... otherwise im in kansas city looking for a ride there...


----------



## hooch

if anyones heading there from philly and can spare a ride for four, let me know.


----------



## menu

uhg. seriously?


----------



## Monkeywrench

Heading there from Moscow. If anyone can spare a ride for 8-23 people, let me know!


----------



## menu

23 people? damn.


----------



## Monkeywrench

I can't tell if you picked up on my sarcasm or not. Hahah.


----------



## Shark

Ahaha, I didn't but now I do. Fuck it. I'll figure my own way there. Its not that far away.


----------



## Monkeywrench

Apparently it's still in the Allegheny.


----------



## Crisp

fuck yes.


----------



## graven

Ok, I'm going.

Derby, CT to Allegheny National Forest - Google Maps

Anyone along that route is welcome to PM me for a ride.


----------



## Shark

You'll be coming almost right threw my town, Gimme alittle more time and maybe we can figure something out.


----------



## Monkeywrench

I'll be in New England soon. If I don't find a ride to Rainbow, I'd gladly meet you near your route and pitch for gas.


----------



## finn

I am a little tempted to go, given how close it is... not sure yet.


----------



## DirtyErik

I'd love to go anybody heading there from mass or NE that can spare a ride?


----------



## graven

I'll be leaving the last week of June. I posted the basic route I intend to take, if you folks in the area feel like making your way to Derby/New Haven for your ride, or to a stopping point along the route, let me know and I'll pick you up.


----------



## Hollywood

seeing as how i live near pittsburgh i'll probably go


----------



## menu

Monkeywrench said:


> I can't tell if you picked up on my sarcasm or not. Hahah.


 
hhaha. ok. I totally didnt.


----------



## Crisp

i'm in philly. if anyone with a ride is passin through and can give me a ride to the woods, let me know. i have gas money.


----------



## The Islander

Anyone leaving from Texas?


----------



## wildboy860

see you fuckers there! my ride is secured, thank you very much Graven.   StP Camp, what, what....


----------



## Meowzer

I'm headed for Nationals. I'm in Roswell, NM today (why?! I have no idea--I thought there'd be more wingnuts), but I'm headed north and then east. Probably going through Las Cruces, Albuquerque, Santa Fe, Denver, then cutting across Kansas to pick up a friend in Lawrence/Kansas City. Not really sure the path after that, probably through St. Louis and then going further north. I have a lot of friends in the Pittsburgh area, so I might kick it there with some kids for a couple days. 

I got a big van, yo. I've stuffed thirteen people (all people from Craigslist who PAID to ride, hahah, all the way from Seattle down to Willits/Fort Bragg/Mendocino) plus dogs in there before. There's a hammock that hangs from the ceiling, and I don't have a lot of shit, so there's a lot of room. 

Got a cat, so if you have allergies, sorry. Also, if you have a really aggro dog, my cat WILL annihilate him/her. He usually sleeps on the dashboard (or in his ice bed--it gets fucking hot out) and doesn't dip into the backhalf too often. 

Been doing this for a long time; I'm a really proficient jugger, and I'm hoping to get this Annual Pass thingy (it's only $80) that allows unlimited stays at any national or state parks in the country for the cardholder and four guests. Showers! 

Anyway, Allegheny, here we come. 

Anyone that wants to hop in is welcome.


----------



## thefourthgeorge

I'm thinking of stopping by the Wild Roots, Feral Futures gathering near Durango, CO (http://squattheplanet.com/where/eve...tures-anti-civ-gathering-colorado-june-2010-a) and getting a ride out east from there, but my plans aren't set in stone.


----------



## Crisp

i'll be there. got my ride secured. i'll definitely camp at StP if i end up finding it.


----------



## madewithpaint

my first rainbow ever... should be interesting


----------



## PsilocyBen

Not sure if I'll be heading out to nationals or not. I'll definitely be at Katua; I'm getting ready to head over there now actually. If I find a ride up to PA then I'll probably be there.


----------



## Poking Victim

I should be out there in a couple of weeks. 
There's a regional gathering in Washington late August/ early September in the Colville National Forest, North of Spokane.


----------



## mksnowboarder

I might attend, after missing the florida gatherings this winter, if I can swing being gone for a bit with probation (bastards found out I was hitching around and leaving the county, and are up my ass for it).

mike


----------



## Crisp

Directions:
From Sheffield Pennsylvani go south on Highway 948 for 2 miles
Turn right onto Road 666.
Continue to Road 116 and turn right
Go to Road 119 and turn left.
Drive 5 miles to parking.
Welcome home.


----------



## relapse420

Anyone going up early before they start to shuttle in or staying late can find some pretty awesome campgrounds in willow bay.
Aspen loop would be my first choice.Its been awhile since ive been up there but i believe Hemlock loop has showers,and the lake itself.
Tracy ridge campgrounds have showers as well but can be somewhat buggy.
Sugar bay and Willow bay are some pretty descent fishing area's as well as below Kinzua dam over by the fishery.
Bradford,PA is close by(home of the Zippo lighter)their museum is actually pretty damn cool.And lets not forget state route 666.
Also theres quite abit of bike trails up there as well.


----------



## warphead

What bad shit happens?


----------



## socialjustice911

maybe if my boss can lay me off i will go!!! haha


----------



## spoorprint

The police/Forest service gets more heavy handed.My last gathering was W.Va. 2005, lots of raids for people with warrants, armed foot patrols etc.
Don't want to engage in rumours, so I won't speak to more recent years.


----------



## wildboy860

Nah... I've heard similar stories! And also have heard that it gets worse from year to year!


----------



## lunchbox

hey logan hit up downtown so we can meeet up and go to rainbow i bet if we just get our shit together we can get there in no time fucking hit me up asap 2102140896


----------



## Out of Step

Hey Hooch, or anyone driving there from philly or jersey, if you're going through Reading, or near by, my Cousin and I are going to try and hitch towards the gathering and would very much appreciate a ride and may have money for gas for you as well. PM me if you are, we could meet you somewhere closer to your route if you're not heading through our city!


----------



## Monkeywrench

Secured a ride out of Baltimore this Monday. I guess I'll be there early? I would love to meet/kick it with fellow StP'ers. Find Monkeywrench


----------



## wildboy860

Yes.. I will be there early aswell! I think me and Wrench are gonna set up STP camp, WHAT, WHAT.... ! PM me for my cell if you wanna find the camp and chill. see ya'll fuckers there!


----------



## wildboy860

Oh yeah... and I'll be the tall guy that looks likes a caveman w/ piercings. come find me!


----------



## Poking Victim

There won't be cell phone service way out at a gathering site, dude.


----------



## Monkeywrench

If anyone is headed west on 80 in PA, were (2 superawesomedirty kids) are hitching our way sloqly there. A ride would rock my filthy argyle socks. We also have a wee pitch on gas. Hit me up.. or ask Wildboy for my number since he's like always on.


----------



## Morganna

deveranti said:


> I might head there. we'll see. Ive never done a gathering.
> 
> Where the Gathering will be in 2009 <-----it actually tells about 2010


 
tell me if you go. I'm like only 150 miles from it.


----------



## wildboy860

From Sheffield Pennsylvani go south on Highway 948 for 2 miles
Turn right onto Road 666.
Continue to Road 116 and turn right
Go to Road 119 and turn left.
Drive 5 miles to parking.
Welcome home.


----------



## wildboy860

a friend just told me the cops have taken un used pipes from people and even unopened bottles of booze from people upon being searched on the way in. so be careful and wise. just a fair warning ...


----------



## wildboy860

watch this video on how to hide your stash!


----------



## LeilaniRose

Looks like I wont be headed out there after all. Sad day.


----------



## wildboy860

Leaving tomorrow around noon! FUCK YES \m/


----------



## BanMatt

I was trying to make it to this one. But I ended up stuck in indianapolis, which Is where I am from and decided I wouldn't make it in time. Too many people to see here I guess even though I hate this city. too bad. gathering number 3 that I failed to make it to.


----------

